

Show HN: Stash, an evernote for command line - nyddle
http://trystash.com

======
shitlord
Cool as fuck! Will definitely use.

Some issues I noticed:

* When you are signing up and type your email address into the box, it gives you an error if you press enter (but it works if you click the button)

* Typo here: [http://i.imgur.com/w6rxsqx.png](http://i.imgur.com/w6rxsqx.png)

* Doesn't seem to work on Windows 8. The package installs fine (via pip) but breaks when I try to use it... [http://i.imgur.com/Llokwl9.png](http://i.imgur.com/Llokwl9.png)

CBF sending this as an email

~~~
nyddle
Thank you! Fixed the singnup box. Haven't tried it on Windows yet (think we'll
have to fix some directory code).

------
techsupporter
Is there something that I can run locally for the data storage yet still hit
from multiple computers? I've considered writing a CLI interface to the
Etherpad API for just this reason. A lot of what I do depends on code/script
snips but I can't store my employer's stuff in someone else's system.

~~~
nyddle
You mean like an internally hosted version of trystash.com?

~~~
eudoxus
I for one would very much appreciate a self hosted version.

~~~
nyddle
Please, drop me a line so I can ping you when we'll come up with one.

------
mushishi
Slightly related: an old Scala command line todo app of mine:
[https://code.google.com/p/whendone/wiki/ExampleSession](https://code.google.com/p/whendone/wiki/ExampleSession)

------
prezjordan
See also: Boom (Open-source). The project page is pretty aggressive, but it's
a nice little tool.

[http://zachholman.com/boom/](http://zachholman.com/boom/)

~~~
nyddle
Stash is actually a "boom in the cloud".

~~~
aaronem
So they should've named it Thunder?

------
source99
This seems pretty cool. Not sure if I will remember to use it but might work
better than a txt file I keep handy. Though for my most common annoyingly long
commands I normally create an alias.

~~~
Spittie
Indeed. I usually rely on ZSH + the zsh-history-substring-plugin, on Bash + ^r
or my .bashrc/.zshrc, but this looks like a better solution.

The synching sound sweet, but I wonder if the data get encrypted. It's
opensource so I can just look myself, but I think it's something that should
be clear on the homepage.

~~~
nyddle
Right now it is not. We'll add encryption as soon as possible.

------
michaelmior
Seems like you could emulate this easily with Dropbox and a couple shell
aliases.

------
CyberShadow
Can I run my own server? Is the server part open-source too, or just the
client?

~~~
nyddle
Not yet, just the client.

~~~
eudoxus
Is there a reason the server isnt open source? Do you have some business model
in mind, or just havent got around to it.

~~~
nyddle
Just haven't thought about it yet. But seems like people want a self-hosted
version so I think we'll come up with one after polishing the current version.

------
Jonovono
I just replaced Evernote with Justnotes. It's like nValt but I think with more
features (tags, etc). Mapped to a nice keyboard shortcut and it's really fast
to access old notes / make new ones. :)

------
emdowling
Would love something like this for 1Password. Being able to quickly grab
credentials from command line would be great when logging in to boxes not set
up for key-based login.

~~~
jareds
Have you considered using kpcli and Keepass files to store server info for
machines not set up with key based login? I use it on OSX with my keepass
database and it works pretty well. See
[http://kpcli.sourceforge.net/](http://kpcli.sourceforge.net/)

~~~
nyddle
Thank you, will check this out.

------
blutoot
After I turn off local mode, why does it still say "local" when adding a new
key-value pair?

"Item has been updated (local)"

------
lesingerouge
Looks really cool and will definitely try it. Was also thinking about forking
it and making it save the key value pairs on a file in my dropbox.

~~~
nyddle
Great idea! I think we can somehow add a "remote dropbox" (or whatever) option
to the client.

~~~
aaronem
A reasonable first cut might be making the local storage target configurable
(if it isn't already), so that the user could point it to a file synced by
Dropbox. It doesn't look like there's any daemon involved, so changes made
from one box would be visible on the others as soon as Dropbox finished
syncing them.

~~~
lesingerouge
Perfect idea, simple and elegant. Though I wonder if there would not be lock
conflicts between the file-syncing dropbox does and the file-reading that
stash would need.

~~~
aaronem
Depends on who's locking what, I suppose; I'm not sure about Stash, but I
haven't seen the Dropbox client holding write locks.

~~~
nyddle
I think everything should work fine and this kind of locks is very uncommon.

------
Ixiaus
Or you could use org-mode + capture + org-protocol.

~~~
nyddle
That's for real programmers! [http://xkcd.com/378/](http://xkcd.com/378/)

------
err4nt
Brilliant! Are there any other tools from the command line that I can use from
my web server to make my life easier like this?

------
krat0sprakhar
Cool tool! How do I save a code snippet if its in a file using stash? An
example please?

~~~
nyddle
cat file | stash set snippet_name

~~~
jljljl
Is there any way to do the reverse? e.g., pipe or cat the output from stash
into a file?

Cool tool by the way, I've been browsing the source and playing around with
it.

------
dmd
I get "Method Not Allowed

The method is not allowed for the requested URL."

~~~
nyddle
Fixed.

------
bulldog4
Looks nice to keep things like urls and some todo lists closer! Will check it!

------
pm
s/coud/cloud, presumably.

~~~
nyddle
Sure, fixed.

